# Blackwater 9-6-14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Slow morning, went basically to try out some new ties. Caught 1 bluegill on a fly that I had tied for redfish. Beautiful morning on the water.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Titty bream!


----------

